# What happened to the old school 2cool?



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Where did everyone go? Its not the same. I met some awsome people here now I never hear from them.


----------



## GreatWhite4591 (Sep 7, 2005)

We're still here... works kinda like the young bull and the old bull theory


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

What's up fella's?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Where did everyone go? Its not the same. I met some awsome people here now I never hear from them.


There are now just more awesome people for you to meet!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

We used to raise hell and still come together and raise thousands for someone who needed it. We used to meet several time a year. We used to fear FishnChick  worse than Mont. I remember the gatherings we would go to not ever meating face to face but we were like brothers and sisters. Where did those days go?


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

You can't disappear, reappear, and expect it to be the same. Life goes on amigo. Meet some new peops and expand your horizons.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Us ol' farts still lurk, but those new pups full of news and stuff wrangle for the headlines so we just sit back and watch.

Some posts we comment on, some we don't inflate their balloons.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

when a village of just several hundred or a few thousand turns into a big city, things just aren't going to stay the same. i think there has been almost 40,000 new people sign up just since i joined.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Bay Gal said:


> Us ol' farts still lurk, but those new pups full of news and stuff wrangle for the headlines so we just sit back and watch.
> 
> Some posts we comment on, some we don't inflate their balloons.


Old farts cannot be easily recognized. A fresh fart will definitely get some attention.


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> We used to raise hell and still come together and raise thousands for someone who needed it. We used to meet several time a year. We used to fear FishnChick  worse than Mont. I remember the gatherings we would go to not ever meating face to face but we were like brothers and sisters. Where did those days go?


I'm still here ... but still haven't made a gathering ...I really need to make an effort to get down to the next one


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Bay Gal said:


> Us ol' farts still lurk, but those new pups full of news and stuff wrangle for the headlines so we just sit back and watch.
> 
> Some posts we comment on, some we don't inflate their balloons.


Too many looking for attention and accolades.


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Where did everyone go? Its not the same. I met some awsome people here now I never hear from them.



I dunno, I've met alot of coolers, and continue to do so. Just the other day, I met Blk Jck. Look what 2coolers did for Grandpa over the weekend. Also, look back at the missing boaters in the gulf last year. This is still an awesome place full of great folks.:cheers:


----------



## QBall (Jun 27, 2004)

GreatWhite4591 said:


> We're still here... works kinda like the young bull and the old bull theory


What he said! Hell, I'm still ticked off about getting demoted back to Swabbie!

Peace....Q


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

deke said:


> Too many looking for attention and accolades.[/QUOTE
> 
> Not out to aspire accolades (good adage by the way) or attention at all. I'm just impressed by the quality of people I've met here. I feel the people I've met (real time....not on a keyboard) have already made a difference in my life. I'm glad the old school 2coolers got this cranked up. I'm also thinking it could be taken to another level.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> deke said:
> 
> 
> > Too many looking for attention and accolades.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

old farts just fade away......... :biggrin: I'm sure some will come out of hibernation soon. :dance: Its a ever revolving door. Stars are born everyday. :doowapsta


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cartman said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same thing. I bet you could knock your post count per day up to 20 instead of your modest 10.:biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Cartman said:


> Blk Jck 224 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same thing. I bet you could knock your post count per day up to 20 instead of your modest 10.:biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Still here.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

im still here they cany seem to get rid of me


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I do not know the old days on 2 cool, but I have been on for quite some time and will continue, I really enjoy the opinions of the members and really like hearing about the old 2 cool stories.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

mastercylinder said:


> when a village of just several hundred or a few thousand turns into a big city, things just aren't going to stay the same. i think there has been almost 40,000 new people sign up just since i joined.


Do you really think you have that large of a following? :rotfl:


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Yo Beer4bait,

Can you put your pony tail in your mouth yet?? LMAO!

Biggie


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

beer i think we for the most part we are still here. agree with deke on his comments. to be honest i don't think many folks on here can find their way out of a walk in closet by themselves. first they got to check the internet or talk on the phone for the information. then when they figure it out their a professional! lol


----------



## Aggiedan (Feb 7, 2005)

*Still standing*

Still here just not posting as much.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Nothing is ever as good as it used to be, but everything is always as good as it once was.

:flag:


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

My roof leaks






Kidding,


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I think a lot of what happened has to do with the storms that nailed us. Ike took two of our prime gathering spots. But, we have a great new venue with the BBQ cookoff that I hope becomes a yearly event. I would love to see us put together a camping trip at one of the area lakes this summer. With as many RV's as we have these days, we could hit some place like Big Creek on Sommerville or any of the other RV parks up there on the lake.


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Still here, just not as angry anymore.


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

I'm usually in the bathroom...



Kelly


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Just waiting on a new president to be elected.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Still here but other interests have taken my attention as well. Life is evolving and I'm just trying to keep pace.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Folks come and go. Some we're sorry to see go and others we try to help out the door.


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

Now those indeed were the good old days! But I can assure you that if you ever get the chance to meet her you would discover that she is a sweet lovable putty cat. 

No doubt the 2Cool family is always evolving but that is the nature of any internet family. I personally believe a lot of it has to do with job changes. I can think of at least a couple of members that used to post all the time until they took a new job where the company blocks out all internet use that is not specifically business related. Heck, I had a co-worker take a new job where he is not even allowed to bring his cell phone into the office building. I guess the boss got tired of all the texting that was probably going on.



BEER4BAIT said:


> We used to raise hell and still come together and raise thousands for someone who needed it. We used to meet several time a year. *We used to fear FishnChick  worse than Mont.* I remember the gatherings we would go to not ever meating face to face but we were like brothers and sisters. Where did those days go?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

I think Beer4Bait is missing Boashna.....


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*IMHO*

It was the SCA days that really got a good core going.
Hanging and having alot of brews together for the cause.

Inc.:brew:


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Not sure if I'm considered "old school". My original username was KSims1868 and I think I joined in 2002. Got "sent away" for a while and then (with permission) joined back under a new name.

Glad to see you back.


----------



## Bimini Twisted (Apr 17, 2005)

I miss the old warehouse jams we used to have... Gone, but not forgotten.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

Many of us, I could name several, utilize the wisdom gained from 2Cool in our personal and professional lives and thus become extremely busy in our careers, family life and serving the good of mankind. I am sure you could name many 2Coolers that could be the "poster child" for such.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I been around for a while but have never been to a gathering. Guess they dont exist anymore. Now the cookoff thats gonna be fun. Really no cookoff though cuz I am winning the thing hands down. Like taking candy from a baby. BFB you coming down you can be on my team.

Charlie


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

I have been fortunate to have been involved in my share of causes and gatherings and have been inspired by the way the 2cool community has rallied to help others. 
There's tons of new blood though and they have more energy than I do. Carry on


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have been to a lot of gatherings and haven't seen you at one yet BFB.:biggrin: I am still here and ain't gonna leave unless Mont kicks me out. I agree with you about the newbies and lots of the old crowd not being around anymore.

I never was scared of FC I was in love with her.:rotfl:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Beer4Bait, Hello. Sorry us newbies hijacked the site. forgive us. We well most of us are good people, have you met any of us?


----------



## Loco Gringo13 (Dec 5, 2009)

We're so much cooler on line..........:rotfl: Thanks for letting us newbies play!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Loco Gringo13 said:


> We're so much cooler on line..........:rotfl: Thanks for letting us newbies play!


 I'm so cool some of my friends call me "cool-O" Not sure why, but hey i am Cool-O!


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

Bay Gal said:


> Us ol' farts still lurk, but those new pups full of news and stuff wrangle for the headlines so we just sit back and watch.
> 
> Some posts we comment on, some we don't inflate their balloons.


yeah, this is what i feel too. maybe mont could make a forum based on your date of joining up, kind of like an old folks home.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

lmao! You are 2funny! Call me sometime.. We have alot to catch up on!!!


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

> I have been to a lot of gatherings and haven't seen you at one yet BFB.


 I have. Actually met him at a gathering on the Texas City Dike. Been several years ago though. Gotta admit, I too miss the old school get-togethers. Always brings a smile to my face when I think back on them. Those were the days my friend







Guy :biggrin:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm still here. :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> lmao! You are 2funny! Call me sometime.. We have alot to catch up on!!!


I don't have your number! You changed it after the last 200 calls in a week.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::headknock


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I know I was here before 05. When, I do not know because C R S took care of that,...

Thanks for having me around Ya'll. :biggrin:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Bobby said:


> I don't have your number! You changed it after the last 200 calls in a week.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::headknock


...


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

Im just posting so you who havent seen my avatar can see it now:biggrin:


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

BigRoo said:


> Im just posting so you who havent seen my avatar can see it now:biggrin:


NICE AVATAR!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

BigRoo said:


> Im just posting so you who havent seen my avatar can see it now:biggrin:


Behave Roo, this here thread is for the O riginals! All great people i'm sure!:cheers:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

BigRoo said:


> Im just posting so you who havent seen my avatar can see it now:biggrin:


That picture is fake..i know....i was sad too.The real picture is no where close to that one.:work:


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

I here just not as much


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

This thread reminded me of this


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Still kicking around, log on everyday, mostly lurking. Post when I have something useful to add. Don't post just to raise my count. 

Saw old friends and met some new ones at the last beach Gathering. Hope to be at the Cook off but as of right now I'm scheduled to be out of town that weekend. 

Wish I could have made it up to Grandpa's place this past weekend, not very often we get that many 2Cooler's together that close to home.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

who is planning the next beach gathering? Maybe one of yall Original's could head that up!


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

24Buds said:


> who is planning the next beach gathering? Maybe one of yall Original's could head that up!


are you gonna cook for everyone that shows up? 
maybe use that new smoker you are having built!!!!


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Al of the Good Times Ain't Over*



Haute Pursuit said:


> This thread reminded me of this


This post really made my day! Thanks and a Greenie for it.

When younger, I played in a band and Old Merle was my idol.

I am 76 years young and remember probably more good times than most. I don't dwell on the past, but enjoy the new stuff. That's what keeps me going!

I have 'met' a lot of really good people in the relatively short time that I've been on the forum and know that I'll probably meet more.

BTW; I am a native-born Texan. I moved over to LA at an early age then to Alabama. Living in Florida because that's where I retired(twice) and enjoying some real good posts by some real good people.

I enjoy this forum because I get to share other'sr outlook of the world and how they feel and go about their lives. Thanks! C2


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

catchysumfishy said:


> Behave Roo, this here thread is for the O riginals! All great people i'm sure!:cheers:


Well hopefully one day I will be an O riginal:wink:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> You can't disappear, reappear, and expect it to be the same. Life goes on amigo. Meet some new peops and expand your horizons.


You ain't kiddin' chick. I was here, then I would disappear for a few months when I was in baseball... then I come back and there are more folks here.. and ya meet some new friends.. Almost 6 years I've been coming and going from here, LOL... Heck, I remember meeting with Mont and others at the GLO office for the Cedar Bayou/Vinsons Slough project meetings.. and the TOBA meetings..


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Charlie2 said:


> This post really made my day! Thanks and a Greenie for it.
> 
> When younger, I played in a band and Old Merle was my idol.
> 
> ...


 Here's to you Sir.:cheers:


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

I'm still here. Been here since day 7 of inception. I think Baygal said it best. I sure like Monts idea. And Chick is a swell lady!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Never easy said:


> are you gonna cook for everyone that shows up?
> maybe use that new smoker you are having built!!!!


 sounds good to me! Plans are being finalized for her. Should be cool, time is the only problem! I did fire up your smoker a bunch since I got her from ya. I will have to cook you up something for helpin me get my fix!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*I'm back*

Don't know if you'd call me an original, but I have been around for half a decade or so.

I know that personally, I come and go due to fluctuations in how busy I am. For a few years there, I barely had time to go to the bathroom. Business was booming, I got married, had a baby, etc. Things have calmed down a bit, so now I'm back on here more often.

I have noticed that these days things have changed a bit. Seems sometimes threads turn ugly real quick. What used to be good-natured ribbing can turn into insults. Guess that's to be expected when something grows as much as this forum has. I still dig it though


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

I still lurk quite a bit and post infrequently. Life changes and my time spent on 2cool varies. When I joined the ol' yellow board, I had been married for two years with no kids. Now I've been married for 13 years with 3 kids....MANY more activities.....regardless, I always find time to check into the board to see what's going on.....


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I really just miss Brad Luby.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm not an original, but I started looking here right about a year after this encarnation of 2cool began in May of '04. I waited until I had something good to post to register. I used to post more often, but there's only so many times you can tell everyone what your favorite this or that is, or what your funniest story of biggest fish was. I only post now when I really have something new to add. 

I spend my time on other boards that deal specifically with the area I fish in, but 2cool will always be a place I come to. This is the very best place to come for ideas and to ask questions. I can also say that I've never personally met a 2cooler I didn't like or who didn't treat me right. There's one lately that really ticked me off, but by and large I'd say the crop of new recruits is a good one. Anything that grows as fast as 2cool has is going to have growing pains. The good ones will stick and go away, then come back. The bad ones will weed themselves out. I've probably steered over 50 people here myself, and I'll continue to do so. Thanks to Mont for starting this place. If not for it, I wouldn't have my boats, my house, my fishin' camp, or a lot of my best friends, and a lifetime's worth of great memories.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Never easy said:


> NICE AVATAR!!!


Speaking of nice avatars.



:cheers:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> This thread reminded me of this


Man......that is a powerful tune.....don't make'em like that anymore.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

due to the crashes and such prior May 2004, the Join Date is a little misleading... you can hover your mouse over the handle of a person on the post and look in the lower left hand corner to see their member number.

i.e. 2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=<MemberNumber>

who is #1? 

who is the oldest current active user? I looked, member #5, McGolfer was on here today... 2, 3, and 4 have not been on in a long long time.

Or maybe Mont can correct me... did the member numbers get redone with the crash? I'm thinking we did have to rejoin and sign up, meaning a new account? So everything did start from May 20, 2004?


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

Bay Gal said:


> Us ol' farts still lurk, but those new pups full of news and stuff wrangle for the headlines so we just sit back and watch.
> 
> Some posts we comment on, some we don't inflate their balloons.


 yup, still lurking


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

I miss Flakman...


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

Good memories. The Coalition of Confused Coastal Fishermen (still in my favorites! time for file maintenance), the Maytag, Hardheads 40th birthday, hahaha. Lots of good folks. I haven't been to very many of the gatherings, maybe now I have a little more time.


----------



## Gunner (May 24, 2004)

Haven't been on for quite a while but pop in every now and again. Miss those warehouse jams and other gatherings. Peace to all.


----------



## castaway300 (Oct 6, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I really just miss Brad Luby.


As Mr Luby's PA i can assure you, he still watches this forum..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> due to the crashes and such prior May 2004, the Join Date is a little misleading... you can hover your mouse over the handle of a person on the post and look in the lower left hand corner to see their member number.
> 
> i.e. 2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=<MemberNumber>
> 
> ...


yes.

without looking, I think Gundoctor was the first user after the crash of 2004 (besides Mont)


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

jc said:


> I miss Flakman...


R.I.P. Buddy.:brew:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I miss him too JC.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Checking in.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)




----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

I always enjoyed Walking Jacks beach reports. That old boy can tell a story. I also miss the words of wisdom from Flakman.
Tight Knot


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Has anyone heard from Mrs B ?


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tight Knot said:


> I always enjoyed Walking Jacks beach reports. That old boy can tell a story. I also miss the words of wisdom from Flakman.
> Tight Knot


I almost forgot about Walking Jack.....


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Wow....seen a lot of names on this thread I hadn't seen in years. Definitely different but still the one site I log into everyday.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Has anyone heard from Mrs B ?


She's probably in "rum cake rehab" or recovering from her "one night stand"

:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

wow, I just realized how sick in the head I must be to have surfed chat sites for over 8 years and all the wasted time ... dang.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

You just now figured that out....That's amazing......................Grace


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> wow, I just realized how sick in the head I must be to have surfed chat sites for over 8 years and all the wasted time ... dang.


Heck J we've known that about you for years!:rotfl:


----------



## Dutch Treat (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> She's probably in "rum cake rehab" or recovering from her "one night stand"
> 
> :rotfl:


Wow, that requires having been around more than a few weeks to "get it"!....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I been there, seen it, and done it all - and sometimes done it twice.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

I just love to fish


----------



## kdubya (Jun 27, 2005)

Dutch Treat said:


> Wow, that requires having been around more than a few weeks to "get it"!....


LOL. I forgot about the one night stand business.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=100575&highlight=night+stand

I couldn't link back to her original thread.

Kelly


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

Still here !


----------



## Scout177 (Oct 23, 2006)

Old CCCFer who wasn't thick skinned enough to hang with ***, and lurked here a long time before joining. Blast from the past to see posts from people I haven't seen post in a while. Memories of SCA etc.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> She's probably in "rum cake rehab" or recovering from her "one night stand"
> 
> :rotfl:


I think it was Texacajun who caught that and posted up she had some "splainin to do"! LOLOLOL One of the alltime classic posts!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no, it was me.

I don't remember exactly - but I got a TON of greenies for it.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

I'm lost,...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> no, it was me.
> 
> I don't remember exactly - but I got a TON of greenies for it.


Well my memory is as long as Trodery's attention span :cheers:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

DANO said:


> I'm lost,...


the picture is long gone, but Mrs. B was selling a night stand.

one.

the listing said: "One night stand"

so I took a screenshot and posted:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=85077

hilarity ensued.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Number 4 and 5 are here and still active. Try that sort again. Use join date and you get the order. 

There was a major crash in mid-may 2004 that killed the old database. Everyone rejoined after Monty decided it was not salvageable.



InfamousJ said:


> due to the crashes and such prior May 2004, the Join Date is a little misleading... you can hover your mouse over the handle of a person on the post and look in the lower left hand corner to see their member number.
> 
> i.e. 2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/member.php?u=<MemberNumber>
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

How many go back to old yellow board?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> How many go back to old yellow board?


I do

Even the one before that ***


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I do


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

You guys talk like this has been around since the fifties...:smile:

who remembers the old Sinclair gas thread?..........:walkingsm


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

**** Noob.


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Gary said:


> How many go back to old yellow board?


Me do


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I bet there aint 300 of us!


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://2coolfishing.com


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> **** Noob.


 Can i wash your car for you Master Chief?


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

never posted on the yellow board , but I sure lurked/"potlicked" ideas and what they were biting under a buddys name....jeez that was time ago..


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

FishinChick© said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://2coolfishing.com


wow - wayback machine.

first post of mine I found was dated 12/3 - presumably of 2002.

I think that's about right, maybe it was 2001 I found this place.

what a long, strange trip it's been.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Can i wash your car for you Master Chief?


this is TX - where men own trucks.

you may wash my truck.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> this is TX - where men own trucks.
> 
> you may wash my truck.


So then you drive a car...i was right


----------



## FISH ON (May 22, 2004)

first time on site it was the yellow board. i check in almost every day that i am in the office.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 5, 2009)

BigRoo said:


> Well hopefully one day I will be an O riginal:wink:


Roo this thread is for the 2004 and 2005 generation! And this is supposed to be a fair race and you are cheating with that avatar I will make sure to buy all of you Ole Skool 2coolers a cold beer at the next gathering.







DANO Follically Challenged
slopoke Jedi Knight and friend to Captain Solo
FREON The C-LISTERS are coming
txjoker RAIDER POWER!!!
Melon Limetruese Always
Catchysumfishy,Waterspout,InfamousJ,Mastercylinder,Specklecatcher,Hot Rod. etc All these deserve a cold one on me


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

*yellow board*

post reminded me of an old shirt , if i remember right got it jan 2006...got some older decals,think they left when the old truck got sold....

the way i found 2cool:

remember meetin couple 2coolers on the beach access #4 down by san luis pass..and telling me about this forum where they post there fishing reports... believe that was spring of 2003....lurked ever since..

...
still cracks me up when i meet someone that tells me about this "new" fishing website "2cool" and how i should join .....


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Dutch Treat said:


> Wow, that requires having been around more than a few weeks to "get it"!....


 Those were good laughs. Had the pleasure to meet Betty several times, sweet lady.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

bigbob said:


> Roo this thread is for the 2004 and 2005 generation! And this is supposed to be a fair race and you are cheating with that avatar I will make sure to buy all of you Ole Skool 2coolers a cold beer at the next gathering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll take a Miller High Life,....Bottle. :biggrin:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Man I was just thinking how many 2Coolers I have met over the years with the SCA meetings, the beach gatherings, the warehouse jams and the two TOBA fund raisers. The first 2Coolers I met were CoolChange, Walking Jack and MT Stringer. I don't remember the year, but Ill guess 2002. We met up on the Freeport side of SLP between the bridge and the pier. I rode down with a couple of friends and let me tell yall, that was a weekend Ill never forget. lol

After meeting Rick, Jack and Mikey, I had the imediate feeling I could trust these guys with my life. And never mess with them.  Or they could take it!

Back then I still used live Shrimp and I had trouble with my BubbleMaster thing. The screw head was stripped and needed some regular old pliers to change out the battery. After getting that all fixed up I went to fishing immediatly but had no luck and decided to set up my tent. I figgered, a party was about to start. 

This might of been the first time I ever camped on the beach side and may of been warned about pitching too close to the surf, but by then, the adult beverage had removed all common sence from my being and by then I was 10' tall!

I was the first, and probably the only one to crash out that night. I knew of a Flounder hole just over the bridge that had been "MONEY" for several years and I knew that the tide would be outgoing just about daylight. Just the way I liked it! 

However, I got awoken long before daylight! I was still a tad drunk and a little groggy and what happened next, I'm still not clear on. But I think I got saved from floating out to Cuba in a $30 Academy tent. (Actually, I do remember what happened, but have been sworn to secrecy. :slimer

Well, I didn't drown and was able to drag the tent further upgrade and managed to get some sleep before dawn patrol killing Flounder.

Since I didn't drive down, I borrowed Kyle and whats her names car to do some fishing. CoolChange was still awake, hadn't slept a wink and these people I rode with, wouldn't know which end of a rod to hold let alone care about fishing. So Rick and I load up and head to my fishing hole. I had been dying to show someone my secret spot and I guarantee that 99.9% of yall that fish the SLP area have driven by hundreds of times, and never seen it!

We made it through the deep sand and decided to throw the cast net just slightly up-current of my spot so as not to disturb the Flounder where I knew they would be. Ill never forget CoolChanges eyes when he saw my little and often overlooked fishing spot. It's very pretty! VERY pretty!

Since I suck at tossing a cast net Rick did the duty. As he was dragging it in and pulled the catch onto the bank, he seemed to freak out!

THATS A TRIPLE TAIL!

At the time I had no idea what that ment but I thought it was an ugly fish, too small to eat and I should't use it for bait! But we didn't stay long becuase we were in a borrowed car and the owners just may want it back. So we headed back to camp.

By now Kyle and whats her face are passed out in my tent and had no use for their car.

So I stole it! lol

I went back and caught 4-5 Flounder, nothing big, maybe 20-21". I took my time because I figured they would be asleep for at least a couple of hours and boy was I in trouble when I cruised back into camp. Turns out they left their cigarettes in the car and probably woke up 10 minutes after stole their car, with a hangover, dying for a ciggy!

Boy, did I get in trouble!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Part 2 of this adventure.

So I convinced Kyle and whats her face to try, "Fishing"!
She declined but wanted to work on her tan. Now, mind you it's either July or August. So she whips out some baby oil, lathers up, throws down a beach towel and lays face up in the SLP summer sunlight! I warned her! :headknock

She rotated around once in awhile like one of the chickens on a rotisserie. HEY, I warned her! :hairout:

Wait, it gets worse. 

Apperantly she is scared of the water there since its the bayside and not the beach. Now, let me paint this picture, and it wont be pretty, so send the kids and the squemish into the other room. The far end of Galvetraz on the bay side does not have facilitys for those who have to, well, take a dump. She would be considered, a large woman with no class whatsoever.

I was hooked up with a 19"er or so when I hear, DON"T LOOK BIFF!

Back against the car door, drawers dropped,,,,,,,:help:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

what was she doing?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> what was she doing?


getting rid of some of JQ's sour dough starter ??


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> what was she doing?


Cutting her shirt into strips. h:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

slopoke said:


> Cutting her shirt into strips. h:


no ***?


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> when a village of just several hundred or a few thousand turns into a big city, things just aren't going to stay the same. i think there has been almost 40,000 new people sign up just since i joined.


What MC said. There are newbies who have a thousand posts within four or five months of joining. It isn't the same as when we knew everybody who put up posts, but, then again, it isn't so bad, either!

That being said, 2coolfishing will never again be what it was when we first got together.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

slopoke said:


> Cutting her shirt into strips. h:


from Gary's description she was prolly using a 4' X 8' tarp,..:spineyes:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

DANO said:


> getting rid of some of JQ's sour dough starter ??


Pretty much! lol


----------



## Primer (Jan 12, 2008)

Alot of posters in this thread I haven't seen in a long time!


----------



## VJER (May 21, 2004)

*Hey...*

I'm still here! Was there for the first gathering and have been hanging around ever since. I think there was maybe 10 people at the Maytag. As far as 2cool growing...to me it has been like a child growing. Started out crawling, moving to walking, then running, and so on. Right now, I think we are in our late teens. The big Daddy of this board kept us teens from becoming to rebellious (which is why most of the senior members left other boards for this one), but allowed enough to make it enjoyable and that is why we keep coming back.

I hope when our Father calls me home, that someone will stick a 2cool sheepie sticker on my casket...LOL...Vic


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

I think that was the funniest post ever read on 2cool. If I remember right, it took Mrs B a while to get what she'd said. Then could not get past her embarrassment. A one night stand, rofl



speckle-catcher said:


> the picture is long gone, but Mrs. B was selling a night stand.
> 
> one.
> 
> ...


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

All of those longing for an old-school gathering, Larry (Physhstix) is going to try and put together a reunion tour date of the Legate/Hinezerelli/Physhstix/CoolChange/RD band of the warehouse jam era to play at the BBQ Cookoff on 3/26 - 3/27:

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=254848

Hopefully we can get a bunch of the old-timers to reunite.


----------



## reel love (May 21, 2004)

that one was great. she was asking 25 dollars for a one night stand. i think she had a few takers before she knew what she had posted.
michelle


----------



## luv2fish (Mar 21, 2005)

Im still out here!!!! I promised i would behave this time. Besides in retirement i cant afford t shirts and crabs LOL  Luv yall. Good to see ALL of you. Mont you still have the best <*((((>< ing site in the world.

luv2lurk


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

On my end, I have always been trying to put a fish into a bigger bowl. These days, we have professionally managed web space, professionally managed advertising, and plenty of room to grow. It's hard to believe where we came from vs. where we are at, and even harder to imagine taking that ride when I pulled the trigger the first time here. Things were a lot different, 10 years ago, and riding the ride, has made it worth the blood, sweat and tears. Let's not forget the ones we lost along the way.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Mont my father said you were a magnet for the outdoors Texas and if you sold arse whoopins there would be a 10 year waiting line. He was very impressed when he found out about 2cool. He could not believe when i told him you were actually 6 foot 12 inches tall. Wait i have a new thread idea now LOL,,,,,,,,coming soon


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Your Dad was a giant among men. I dearly miss his phone calls to my cell when I would be out on the boat, having fun. He also taught me a lot about writing as well as putting things into writing that were only ideas. He was the greatest Commissioner ever. I mean that and miss him. The State of Texas is a better place because of him.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

*# 6 checking in!*



FishinChick© said:


> Number 4 and 5 are here and still active. Try that sort again. Use join date and you get the order.
> 
> There was a major crash in mid-may 2004 that killed the old database. Everyone rejoined after Monty decided it was not salvageable.


Where is Arty when you need him!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds like a great man......reminds me of my dad,think i'll call him over for a beer.:cheers:


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Not sure if I am old school or not. May be on the cusp. I don't post as much as I used to, but I still lurk.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Ya bunch of old farts. :smile:

PS Chickie is really a sweetheart. Just don't get on her bad side. :smile:



24Buds said:


> who is planning the next beach gathering? Maybe one of yall Original's could head that up!


24buds you want to have a gathering pick a date and post it up. Not everyone can make and it doesn't take an old timer to do it. We used to have them when it was bitter cold but it is becoming more acceptable to have them in a warmer climate the last few years. Take it and run bud. :cheers:


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

I met Chick at the 2006 Dike gathering, windy rainy, cold, but the food was good and the beer flowed on. I have had a lot of great guys offshore with me and at my Oasis in West TX, just buy asking," who wants to go?" You never know what impact you can make until you meat some of these people. I for one have learned a lot here.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Still here just a lurkin and postin from time to time.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*This Port Aransas Gathering Pic...*

... shows an old school class of original disciples. Not all but a good number of some old salt 2coolers. Myself, WJ, Bassfreeks, Frauline, Zebco, VJER, MT Stinger, CoolChange, LoboJim, Rustedhooks and alot of others. Whew!! I wanna' say year 2001. Fame whats your name, whats your name, etc., etc. LMAO! ComeFrom?


----------



## OffShore Man (Jan 10, 2005)

I remember when i joined, Argo was the big poster. Well him and Gary. LOL


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Yes sir, I do believe that was the 2001 gathering. Still got my custom made name tag compliments of MTStringer.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Anybody remember the gathering at Sabine when the boudin man showed up with fresh, hot trays of hickory smoked boudin. Man that was some good stuff and I'm stll buyin DJ's boudin and smokin it over hickory in my back yard.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

I have been here since the get-go..and really miss the old SCA days. Even remember something about IJ climbing a flag pole!  I rarely post but do read this board every day! Had great intentions of making every gathering but unfortunately only made one..hope to change that with any future gatherings. 

And like Monty said earlier, let's not forget those that have gone before us. RIP gentlemen. 

Looking forward to meeting some of the newer members as well are renewing old friendships with the next gathering.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, Hardhead's party and J climbing the flagpole. Don't even ask what happened after J exhausted himself. Not pretty, No.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Yep*



Galveston Yankee said:


> What MC said. There are newbies who have a thousand posts within four or five months of joining. It isn't the same as when we knew everybody who put up posts, but, then again, it isn't so bad, either!
> 
> That being said, 2coolfishing will never again be what it was when we first got together.


Well said GY. Personally I started participating on several boards way before 2cool. I think I made my first post on doubleuweemeye back in June of 1997 asking Sal about fishing in the San Fransisco area - we were planning a visit. We migrated over here when the yankees became a problem and never looked back.

People used to post well thought out and fairly well-written (except for Melon - j/k dude) ideas, mostly about Texas SW fishing. Most posts were several paragraphs long and were intended to stimulate discussion and debate about issues relating to what drew us to build and promote this site - we all loved to fish the bays and big pond. Well, after every possible topic was covered 100+ times, 2cool evolved into a social gathering place.

Non-fishing stuff became commonplace, then enter the "Facebook" folks that use 2cool like it is a chatroom. The old yeller board actually used to have a chatroom, so we would not clutter the board with the one sentence or one word posts etc. Oh well, I still find some jewels from time-to-time that either make me laugh or learn. Some of the original folks are still around but most gave up a long time ago and simply lurk. I miss the way it used to be too, but do like meeting and talking to some of the new folks as well. It's all good - just different and bigger. Tight lines - Hevy


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Been around since the Green Grouper days, and the POC wknds. Just don't post as much. Gaining a wife, a better job and a couple of kids along the way will slow you down!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Hevy Dee said:


> Well said GY. Personally I started participating on several boards way before 2cool. I think I made my first post on doubleuweemeye back in June of 1997 asking Sal about fishing in the San Fransisco area - we were planning a visit. We migrated over here when the yankees became a problem and never looked back.
> 
> People used to post well thought out and fairly well-written (except for Melon - j/k dude) ideas, mostly about Texas SW fishing. Most posts were several paragraphs long and were intended to stimulate discussion and debate about issues relating to what drew us to build and promote this site - we all loved to fish the bays and big pond. Well, after every possible topic was covered 100+ times, 2cool evolved into a social gathering place.
> 
> Non-fishing stuff became commonplace, then enter the "Facebook" folks that use 2cool like it is a chatroom. The old yeller board actually used to have a chatroom, so we would not clutter the board with the one sentence or one word posts etc. Oh well, I still find some jewels from time-to-time that either make me laugh or learn. Some of the original folks are still around but most gave up a long time ago and simply lurk. I miss the way it used to be too, but do like meeting and talking to some of the new folks as well. It's all good - just different and bigger. Tight lines - Hevy


Yeah, seems to be alot more people that will post 20-30 times a day and if you added up all the words in their posts it wouldn't top 40. And I'm with you the chatting, it does get old. I wish they would use PM's, or their own phone/texts, but sometimes it is funny. I do miss alot of the older members posting here, I personally got alot of good tips from people on this site. From better fishing knots, to how to fix my dash board. And I have made some great friends from this site, people I will be friends with from here on out, that is what I can say is the best thing I have gotten from this site.

Tips for some of you newbies, less is more, think before you type, your not as funny as you think you are, and don't think your post count means squat if your posts have no substance. And lighten up Francis, it's just a fishing site, not life or death,lol.


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Yup*

Yup, HD how have you been boyeeee.

Picking on ole Melon's double and triple posts. That was too eazy.
WWMMII was really fun. I think that's where burn handles became a fashion. Of course I couldn't do it, Cuz you could tell by my lingo.

Inc,


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Brew said:


> Me do


I created the internet so Mont could create the Yellow Board. :wink:


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Wowser this thread has sure brought a lot of early and founding members out of hiding. Maybe time to reclaim ---- naw never mind. I guess the new generation is in control.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Yeller board days, oh my, is all I can say from those days.


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

TooShallow said:


> Anybody remember the gathering at Sabine when the boudin man showed up with fresh, hot trays of hickory smoked boudin. Man that was some good stuff and I'm stll buyin DJ's boudin and smokin it over hickory in my back yard.


Yep, and wishin4fishin fell outta the boat....into the COLD water....


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

speaking of the yeller board.....remember the "other" settings. There was the "workplace" setting that had a white background, and I believe there was a TAMU and UT setting as well....


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

check the wayback link that Chicky posted - those settings are on some of the pages.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

One of the best times I had at a Gathering was in Port A. ********* and Chris McClain moved over to our condo after "seeing too much" at another place, I'll never forget that. LOL 

We took my boat out that Sunday morning and fished with Tsip, Speckboy, Bassfreeks and somebody else I can't remember, pardon me. We waded behind Mud Island and then sat on the boats and the water was like glass. We drifted around and had some adult beverages and solved the world's problems. Life was good.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

*Yep. Still here.*

New meds keep me pretty quite now:rotfl::rotfl:. Rick im with ya, sure miss the jamz and beach gatherings.


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

TooShallow said:


> Oh yeah, Hardhead's party and J climbing the flagpole. Don't even ask what happened after J exhausted himself. Not pretty, No.


I still have the pictures, you're right, not a pretty sight.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I've met some great friends on here over the years!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I didn't mention it before, but anyone who has been to a recent gathering, or met some of the new breed of 2Coolers (such as at Grandpa Cracker's house last weekend) would know that the new crop of 2Coolers is just as 2Cool as the old crop. Different faces, different personalities, and some different interests, but still great people. :cheers:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

no, it was so good, you mentioned it twice, Melon.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I think he is just looking for a reach around...

Hey I still love ya buddy.. Spring Break 10' here we come...



Shallow Sport68 said:


> I think Beer4Bait is missing Boashna.....


----------



## portalto (Oct 1, 2004)

Boy, I just looked at my join date and I guess I am somewhat an old schooler. Maybe like Grayfish, I'm on the cusp. Still around, just not posting much.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

The problem with looking backward is the creation of fearing the greatness that lies ahead.

Onward and Upward!!!!!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Im still here dont post here much anymore but still enjoy it.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

Not sure what your definition of "old school" 2cool is, but I've been lurking for many moons. I usually don't post anything unless I have something to say. Sometimes I respond when I shouldn't. :brew:


----------



## justjohn (May 21, 2004)

Still here just lurk.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

garrettryan said:


> I think he is just looking for a reach around...
> 
> Hey I still love ya buddy.. Spring Break 10' here we come...


Man I just now recovered from that LOL. We should auction off a trip for two other guys to go with us to raise some money. Anyone can go but how many get to VIP with the VIP's. And VIP's draw the chicks, I slept 3 days when I got home. Keg stands, Jeager Bombs, Beer Bong, and lost thong.

I met Garrett asking for a crew on an offshore trip and he never left lol, Thanks friend.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

justjohn said:


> Still here just lurk.


Old School! :bounce:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Gary said:


> Old School! :bounce:


Fartin dust:bounce:


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

I still drop in at least once a day. Try to make it to the beach gatherings.
I really miss the warehouse jams.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Krash said:


> I still drop in at least once a day. Try to make it to the beach gatherings.
> I really miss the warehouse jams.


And the yellow question mark flag! The first time Shaddy and I met, we saw you drive by in your jeep with the CCCF flag flying high bro!


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

You gonna make the beach some this year, Gary? It's been too long...


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

I've been here a while. Never been to a gathering, but would like to...


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> You gonna make the beach some this year, Gary? It's been too long...


Beach gathering sounds good to me ... I'd like to get down there and meet ya'll, and the beach is a good enough excuse to convince the wife & kids make the trip.

How about a weekend in April... I'm eyeballing the 16th


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

BJO;

Look to the future and be positive. Follow the wherabouts with what's going on here. I want you to bring Manvel into the last...I'm sorry, I can't be that cruel anymore. Hang in there CF?


----------



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

I'm up for some beach in April or May, but concentrating on the 2Cool BBQ in March right now. That's gonna be the biggest gathering of the year, fo' sho.


----------



## NewbieFisher (Jun 3, 2009)

Im still here to.

**** the torpedos and to hell with over bearing moderators


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> I'm up for some beach in April or May, but concentrating on the 2Cool BBQ in March right now. That's gonna be the biggest gathering of the year, fo' sho.


Yeah, April's probbaly too close to the March BBQ anyway ... But I don't think I'll be able to make it down in March. So Hopefully we can set up a beach thing around the middle of May.


----------



## BigRoo (Jul 26, 2009)

bigbob said:


> Roo this thread is for the 2004 and 2005 generation! And this is supposed to be a fair race and you are cheating with that avatar I will make sure to buy all of you Ole Skool 2coolers a cold beer at the next gathering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope you have deep pockets bc there are quite a few of 
"O Riginals" on here!


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

*That's one he'll never live down*



Corky said:


> Yep, and wishin4fishin fell outta the boat....into the COLD water....


with the old school! Classic! Then at a Dike gathering there was breakfast with you and I and WalkingJack and a waitress with no sense of humor!


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

If we do a March gathering can we pic a warm dry day this time.


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

lol Clairvoyant? We could have used you years ago Alex. Pick a warm, dry day and tee it up!



BEER4BAIT said:


> If we do a March gathering can we pic a warm dry day this time.


----------



## small bites (Jun 13, 2004)

to add my memories, I remember the *** board and the evolution of the ttmb board, too. I even remember when you could get a the yellow board in sound. That was so fun. In all reality, I remember when Hard Head posted his notes, him sharing what might have been what I think was possibly the first 2cool gathering on the bay side by Christmas bay. Please correct me if I'm wrong. The fun at the ones I made it to. I do miss the tourneys tho. And the wonderful food. Dang. Walking Jack still makes the best beans, and Krash makes the best chicken peppers ever. 

A nostalgic... 


sb:>


----------



## scudrunner (May 21, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Where did everyone go? Its not the same. I met some awsome people here now I never hear from them.


Did anyone mention Tooter?


----------



## jamesf888 (May 21, 2004)

still hangin and lurkin


james


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*HaHaHa*



Pablo said:


> One of the best times I had at a Gathering was in Port A. ********* and Chris McClain moved over to our condo after "seeing too much" at another place, I'll never forget that. LOL
> 
> We took my boat out that Sunday morning and fished with Tsip, Speckboy, Bassfreeks and somebody else I can't remember, pardon me. We waded behind Mud Island and then sat on the boats and the water was like glass. We drifted around and had some adult beverages and solved the world's problems. Life was good.


I remember that weekend well my friend. Still have the pics securely locked away. lol Night I came home still goes down as the only night I have ever had to sleep on the couch in 16 years of marriage. lol She didnt wanna hear about the Port A Ferry on a Sunday evening..... I still check in and lurk a lot, took me almost 10 years to learn to read more and type less.  Some really great people on here old and new, I think for some of us we just have become too busy with life to get on as much as we all used to. Still the greatest site there is on the net. IMO

Z


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

CoolChange©© said:


> with the old school! Classic! Then at a Dike gathering there was breakfast with you and I and WalkingJack and a waitress with no sense of humor!


That was a GREAT breakfast.....but it was a cold, fishless wade after breakfast....


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

Just checkin' in! #108. Loved the "ole yella board" and like the new one, too. Just remember, it isn't how many posts you make, its what you say that counts. 

From Galveston Pier gathering, 2001:


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

ShadMan said:


> All of those longing for an old-school gathering, Larry (Physhstix) is going to try and put together a reunion tour date of the Legate/Hinezerelli/Physhstix/CoolChange/RD band of the warehouse jam era to play at the BBQ Cookoff on 3/26 - 3/27:
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=254848
> 
> Hopefully we can get a bunch of the old-timers to reunite.


Jeff,

This isn't from one of the warehouse jams, it is from the first TOBA fund raiser. Gives an idea of what "fun" is, though!

Tom


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

BEER4BAIT said:


> Where did everyone go? Its not the same. I met some awsome people here now I never hear from them.


oh, I don't know. Some don't returm PM's.


----------



## JIM_D (May 25, 2004)

*North Coast checking in*

Us Yellow Board folks from the Texas North Coast are still around.....

Job changes (plural) and "stuff" don't allow me as much free reign on the computer as in years past.

Still waiting to catch that first flounder. Some folks get to catch a Texas slam in a single day...and some of us are on the ten year installment plan!

:cheers:


----------

